# How to get doghair off bed?



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Cashie is sleeping on the bed...which is usually a no no but its friday night, I work tomorrow and we are the only ones home. I needed a snuggle buddy.

I know as soon as he is off there will be a crap load of dog hair and it's already taking over. 

What do you do to control it? I don't really feel like washing my comforter every night. It is a loose weave and looks pretty delicate to go into the washer. Lint roller...duct tape... suggestions?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

just throw it in the dryer, we wash Tobi's bedding only once every 6 months or so (raw fed dogs aren't stinky so it works out) and every week or so i toss his blanky in the dryer and it pulls all the hair off of it and "freshens" it for him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I use tape for fluffly stuff. 

Also, next time you could put a sheet over your comforter. i have some really old quilts on the beds that I don't like to wash at all, so I put a sheet on them and then often one of those cheap fleece blankets on top of that. For being bald, Rebel sheds alot.


----------



## dooneygirl09 (Mar 9, 2012)

Try a dryer sheet eace:


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Vacuum it! :tongue: Use the upholstery attachment if you have one.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

All of the above are great suggestions. I wash mine every weekend but inbetween will sometimes just throw my duvet cover in the dryer with a dryer sheet or vacuum it off.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Buy one of these things. We let our dogs up on the bed but when it's time for bedtime we kick them off, and use something very similar to this to brush all of the hair off the bed. It works really well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we breathe a lot of hair.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

This sounds nutty but I use to keep a big roll of masking tape and would tear of a long strip and plaster it all over my bed and it would bascially not only pick up hairs but also any debris or junk and you can see it all on the tape. Now I buy this sticky roller they have up front at all Walmart registers that you use to pick up lint off your clothes. I just roll it all over my bed and it does a good job of picking up hairs and other junk like crumbs. You would tear off the pad after you use and and new sticky pad comes after it. There's like 60 pads for each roll, they cost about $4.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I usualyy just close my eyes and roll over... it's the most effective remedy I've found. :biggrin:

In all seriousness, I've been called a clean freak on several occasions, and I have stopped (mostly) letting the dogs (except annie, braxton, kola, and sometimes mousse....) IN the bed, and only ON it. I throw a sheet over the bed during the day for them (all of them) to have free reign on it, and then just roll it off before going to bed. The idea of lnt rolling or taping my bed every night makes my eyes twitch, and I've accepted that dog hair is a (huge) part of my life. LOL


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I do the sheet too. It takes so little time. I am NOT a neat freak but I have to take it off every day and wash it because I'm allergic to dogs.

it doesn't look that great but I can take it off if company comes.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I'm with Re.....we use hair as a natural, now built in, filter!!LOL

But no, really.....we have a few blankets/sheets that are just for over the bed(either for while we are at work or, like right now, Leo is in the bedroom loose without us)....Dixi and Rhett(and Ducki the kitty) are the only ones "allowed" on/in the bed....then again Leo sleeps on it when we are gone and Brody and Keeva are invited up (but not in) quiet often!!:wink:


----------

